# Insurance?



## scotty gtr (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi all, 
sorry about the post i know theres a sub section for insurances but thought i wud ask here first,

Im working and living in germany atm so gotta have german insurance for legal reasons,
Im leaving the army nect year in around 7-8 month time and wondering if any1 can recommend any companys bk in uk,
I know im gunna be looking at a hefty price no matter what,

If any1 cud help it would be amazing cos got alot to sort out before me and my family get back
Thanks


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

*Competition Car Insurance (CCI / TowerGate - expensive but trackday cover inc)
*Admiral (if you've got 2 or more cars their multicar policy is VERY competitive) 
*Adrian Flux - always worth a call
*Elephant - I think the same firm as admiral (?) but hear their quotes are often different

I'm sure more will pop in with insurers/brokers that have given them good deals.

Probably worth running the details through comparethemarket or similar to get base rates then call the above to negotiate.


----------



## scotty gtr (Jan 24, 2013)

DonnyMac said:


> *Competition Car Insurance (CCI / TowerGate - expensive but trackday cover inc)
> *Admiral (if you've got 2 or more cars their multicar policy is VERY competitive)
> *Adrian Flux - always worth a call
> *Elephant - I think the same firm as admiral (?) but hear their quotes are often different
> ...


Thats brill donny al get on to them tommorrow thanks


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Pace ward


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Erm. Why do you think there's an insurance section?


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

To talk about illegal UK turbos marked as Superchargers?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

In one :thumbsup:


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Scotty, can you do anything through NAAFI or do they not insure vehicles?
I still have medical insurance with them!

Protegimus


----------



## Spen123 (Feb 6, 2013)

Pace ward


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Direct line gave me an excellent quote


----------



## scotty gtr (Jan 24, 2013)

Protegimus said:


> Scotty, can you do anything through NAAFI or do they not insure vehicles?
> I still have medical insurance with them!
> 
> Protegimus


Am not to sure tbh my insurance is through forces financial at the min but they said theyll quote a few places in uk for me


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Feel free to get in touch, tel: 01707 642552


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Just renewed mine with admiral. Renewal came in at £512, quick go compare and their sister company, elephant quoted me £420. Quick phone call to admiral and deal done at £418. Can't argue with that, nearly £100 cheaper than last year :clap:


----------

